# حساب حديد التسليح للسقف الفلات بسرعة متناهية



## Fawzy Badr (2 أبريل 2010)

*طريقة رقم (1 )
حساب حديد التسليح بالأسقف المسطحة تسليح البلاطات المسطحة يتكون من تسليح رئيسى ( رقتين سفلية وعلوية وكل منهما يشمل حديد أفقى ورأسى ) 
وآخر إضافى يتم إضافته فى أماكن خاصة لمقاومة عزوم إضافية بالبلاطة .
والمعتاد يتم حساب كلا على حده .أما وإنك تطلب السرعة
فأعتقد يمكن إستخدام العلاقة التالية
كمية الحديد بالسقف = وزن الحديد الرئيسى بالمتر المسطح × مسطح البلاطة × 1.15على أساس أن 15% تغطى التداخل والإضافى
( تلك العلاقة من خبرة الموقع )

طريقة رقم (2 )

يكمن حساب كمية الحديد المستخدم وذلك بالطريقة التالية:
اذاكان حجم الصب المسلح للسقف 30م3
ومن خلال التجارب تتراوح نسب حديد التسليح من 1-1.5 % 
حجم الحديد =30*1.25 /100 = 375 م3

وزن الحديد = الحجم *الكثافة
= 375 * 7850 = 2.943 طن

طريقة رقم (3 )

يمكن ضرب ( الطول * العرض ) ثم يتم تقسيم المساحه الناتجه على الرقم 50 ليكون الناتج هو كمية الحديد بالطن
فمثلا نفس الكميه وهي 30 متر مكعب اذا كان سمك الصب 20 سنتمتر وعليه تكون المساحه = 30/0.2=150 متر مربع وعند تقسيم 150/50 = 3 طن حديد

---------------------------

طبعا الكلام ده تقريبي يا اخواني - لكن لو حبيت تحسب كل قطر محتاج منه كم طن لازم يتعمل حصر للحديد بعد تفريد اطوال الاسياخ حيب قطرها وحسب الرسومات


من خلال الخبرة العملية لتشييد الدور السكنية( وبشكل تقريبي)يتم احتساب 1 طن حديد تسليح 
لكل 80 م2 كأسرع طريقة....................
تحياتي

وهذة طريقة للقواعد والسطح المتر المكعب = 0.125 طن
وللعمدان والجسور = 0.15 طن 
مثلاً سطح مساحتة 30م3 × 0.125 = 3.75 طن



وهذه مشاركه منقول عن طرق حساب تسليح الاسقف 

من المعروف ان هناك ثلاثة طرق رئيسية لتصميم الاسقف الخرسانية 

طريقة البلاطات و الكمرات

نسبة حديد التسليح 80 - 100 كجم /متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة بمتوسط 90 كجم /متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة و بسمك متوسط لمجموع البلاطات و الكمرات معا حوالى 17 سم 

طريقة اسقف من البلاطات اللاكمرية

flat slab

نسبة حديد التسليح من 130 - 150 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة بمتوسط 140 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة و بسمك متوسط 20 سم

طريقة البلاطات الخرسانية ذات الاعصاب و البلوكات المفرغة 

Hollow Blocks

نسبة حديد التسليح من 110 - 130 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة بمتوسط 120 كجم/متر مكعب و بسمك حوالى 27 سم

و اصبحت الطريقة الثانية هى الاكثر شيوعا فى التصميمات الحالية لانها الاكثر مرونة للتعديلات الداخلية للحوائط مما يجعل التصميم الواحد ينفع للادوار المختلفة فى المنشأ كما يسمح بالمساحات المفتوحة التى نطلق عليها الريسبشن
بدون كمرات ساقطة او اعمدة وسطية كما انه اسهل و اسرع فى التنفيذ للمقاولين



و هذه امثلة حسابية لعمارة سكنية بمسطح 100 متر مربع للدور الواحد تتكون من بدروم و ارضى و 3 ادوار متكررة 

باستخدام الطريقة الاولى

كمية الخرسانة المسلحة لسقف الدور الواحد بدون الاعمدة و السلالم = 100 متر مربع *17 سم=17 متر مكعب

كمية الخرسانة لعدد 5 اسقف =17 *5 =85 متر مكعب

كمية الحديد المستخدم لسقف الدور الواحد = 17 *90 كجم /متر مكعب =1.53 طن

كمية الحديد لعدد 5 اسقف = 1.53 *5 = 7.65 طن

باستخدام الطريقة الثانية

كمية الخرسانة المسلحة لسقف الدور الواحد بدون الاعمدة و السلالم = 100 متر مربع * 20 سم = 20 متر مكعب

كمية الخرسانة لعدد 5 اسقف = 20 * 5 = 100 متر مكعب

كمية الحديد المستخدم لسقف الدور الواحد = 20 * 140 كجم /متر مكعب = 2.8 طن

كمية الحديد لعدد 5 اسقف = 2.8 *5 = 14 طن

نلاحظ فرق كمية الحديد بين الطريقة الاولى و الطريقة الثانية 

و يمكن استخدام الطريقة الثانية فى منطقة الاستقبال فقط و التى تمثل حوالى 35 % _ 40 % من مجمل المسطح 

ده مثال لمساحة 100 متر ممكن قسمة اى مساحة على 100 و ضرب الكميات فى هذه النسبة للحصول على كمية عمارتك 

وكذلك إليكم أوزان المتر الطولي من الحديد

بمعنى لو قطعنا قضيب حديد طوله 1 متر ( 100سم ) ثم وضعنا على الميزان سيكون وزنه حسب قطره كالتالي
حديد قطر 6 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 0.22 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 8 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 0.41 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 10 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 0.63 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 12 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 0.92 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 14 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 1.25 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 16 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 1.63 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 18 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 2.07 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 20 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 2.56 كيلو غرام


يارب كلنا نستفيد من هذا الموضوع 

بالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله

منقول للافاده
*​

​


----------



## محمود-طنطاوي (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ولكن انا اعتقد انو هناك تفاوت بين وزن المتر الطولي للحديد بيني وبينك
انا قرات في احد المشاركات اننا اذا استخدمنا هذه المعادلة لحساب وزن المتر الطولي
على الشكل التالي مربع القطر على 162
يعني قطر 14 تربيع على 162 يساوي 1.21 لماذا هذا التفاوت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت طالع عندك 1.25
مشكور على المساعدة وبانتطار ردك؟؟؟؟


----------



## Fawzy Badr (2 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع فيه تقريب بالزيادة اوي
شكرااا علي انك اخذت بالك من التقريب ده
انت صح وعلشان كده انا رفعت لك جدول كامل لاسياخ الحديد واوزنها من احد الكتب الموجودة عندي​ 
:56::56: :56::56:​ 






شكرااااا علي الملاحظة الجيدة​


----------



## sympo (2 أبريل 2010)

كلام جميل....... مشكور


----------



## shabib (2 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله زادك الله من علمه ونعيمه...


----------



## wahid69 (2 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## hehe (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد من حظرتكم استفسار حول عمليه حساب الكميات للرباطات والمرد وعمليه حساب السقوف الثانويه والمماشي لان عملي في تخمين الكميات


----------



## Fawzy Badr (2 أبريل 2010)

برنامج حصر التشطيبات Estimation 1.3.0.16 
ملف الشرح موجود على الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/40319482..._2__Estim.html

ملف البرنامج موجود على الرابط:

http://rapidshare.com/files/98980189...ckage.zip.html

*****************
حساب كمية الحديد فى المبنى 

الترشيد فى استهلاك حديد التسليح و الخرسانة دون التأثير على سلامة المنشأ

من المعروف ان هناك ثلاثة طرق رئيسية لتصميم الاسقف الخرسانية 

طريقة البلاطات و الكمرات

نسبة حديد التسليح 80 - 100 كجم /متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة بمتوسط 90 كجم /متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة و بسمك متوسط لمجموع البلاطات و الكمرات معا حوالى 17 سم 

طريقة اسقف من البلاطات اللاكمرية

flat slab

نسبة حديد التسليح من 130 - 150 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة بمتوسط 140 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة و بسمك متوسط 20 سم

طريقة البلاطات الخرسانية ذات الاعصاب و البلوكات المفرغة 

Hollow Blocks

نسبة حديد التسليح من 110 - 130 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة بمتوسط 120 كجم/متر مكعب و بسمك حوالى 27 سم

و اصبحت الطريقة الثانية هى الاكثر شيوعا فى التصميمات الحالية لانها الاكثر مرونة للتعديلات الداخلية للحوائط مما يجعل التصميم الواحد ينفع للادوار المختلفة فى المنشأ كما يسمح بالمساحات المفتوحة التى نطلق عليها الريسبشن
بدون كمرات ساقطة او اعمدة وسطية كما انه اسهل و اسرع فى التنفيذ للمقاولين



و هذه امثلة حسابية لعمارة سكنية بمسطح 100 متر مربع للدور الواحد تتكون من بدروم و ارضى و 3 ادوار متكررة 

باستخدام الطريقة الاولى

كمية الخرسانة المسلحة لسقف الدور الواحد بدون الاعمدة و السلالم = 100 متر مربع *17 سم=17 متر مكعب

كمية الخرسانة لعدد 5 اسقف =17 *5 =85 متر مكعب

كمية الحديد المستخدم لسقف الدور الواحد = 17 *90 كجم /متر مكعب =1.53 طن

كمية الحديد لعدد 5 اسقف = 1.53 *5 = 7.65 طن

باستخدام الطريقة الثانية

كمية الخرسانة المسلحة لسقف الدور الواحد بدون الاعمدة و السلالم = 100 متر مربع * 20 سم = 20 متر مكعب

كمية الخرسانة لعدد 5 اسقف = 20 * 5 = 100 متر مكعب

كمية الحديد المستخدم لسقف الدور الواحد = 20 * 140 كجم /متر مكعب = 2.8 طن

كمية الحديد لعدد 5 اسقف = 2.8 *5 = 14 طن

نلاحظ فرق كمية الحديد بين الطريقة الاولى و الطريقة الثانية 

و يمكن استخدام الطريقة الثانية فى منطقة الاستقبال فقط و التى تمثل حوالى 35 % _ 40 % من مجمل المسطح 

ده مثال لمساحة 100 متر ممكن قسمة اى مساحة على 100 و ضرب الكميات فى هذه النسبة للحصول على كمية عمارتك 

ولا تنسى ان توفير كمية حديد يقابله توفير فى كمية الخرسانة و موادها الباقية

ارجو انى اكون افدت

برنامج لحساب كمية تسليح العناصر الإنشائية

http://www.4shared.com/file/9672091/d6c506ad
​


----------



## mbakir88 (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك والتقريب يجب الانتباه له للضرورات الاقتصاديه


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خييييييييير


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (3 أبريل 2010)

شكراا على الافادة الرائعة


----------



## engabogabr (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الافادة ....


----------



## مش لاقي (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## emad najy (24 يوليو 2010)

الى كافة الاخوة المشاركين جزاكم الله خير الجزاء لما لهده المشاركات من فائدة


----------



## محمدالتقازى (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## architectonic (17 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع..................


----------



## alygan (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## ام شاد (25 يناير 2011)

تكلفة فلة مساحتها الكلية 450م2
اذا كان البناء بالقواعد او الحوائط الحاملة وايهما افضل للتربة الطينية
وشكرا


----------



## ام شاد (25 يناير 2011)

انا اسفة اكثرت من الاسئلة فتحملوني قليلا 
انا بقصد كمية الحديد والخرسانة في البناء 3 طوابق


----------



## القمر الهندسي (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mdsayed (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وائل شوقت (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن34 (26 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## m_sweedy (26 مارس 2012)

الف شكر على الشرح المفيد


----------



## م.ام علي (26 مارس 2012)

بارك الله بك على المجهود الرائع والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## weehdaty (2 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله بك على المجهود الرائع *


----------



## anmarsalim (2 أبريل 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=190754#ixzz1quOWuOCw


flat slab

نسبة [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=190754"]حديد [/URL][URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=190754"]التسليح [/URL]من 130 - 150 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة بمتوسط 140 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة و بسمك متوسط 20 سم





بحساب ما منفذ في المواقع تعتبر هذه النسبة الاقرب للواقع
مثلا لدي موقع حاليا سيتم صب السقف خلال بضعة ايام باذن الله كانت كمية الكونكريت للسقف مع الجسور الخارجية 120 متر مكعب بسمك 23 سم 
بتطبيق ما ورد اعلاه 
120m3 x 0.140 kg/m3= 16.800 tons
وهو مقارب جدا لما تم استهلاكه فعلا الجسور وفرش السقف والحديد الاضافي فوق منطقة الاعمدة
بارك الله فيكم
وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## خالد حسني الشريف (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر علي هذة المعلومات ولكن هناك سؤال ارجو الاجابة 
ما هي نسبة خرسانة الاعمدة بالنسبة للسقف اقصد ماهي نسبة حجم خرسانة الاعمدة بالنسبة لحجم خرسانة الاسقف وذلك من الخبرة العملية


----------

